

Banned TED Talk: ‘Rich People Don’t Create Jobs’ - darkchyld
http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/07/12/banned-ted-talk-rich-people-dont-create-jobs-nick-hanauer/

======
jbyers
(2012)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3986597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3986597)

